# صلاة لأجل الفقراء في العالم



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2011)

صلاة لأجل الفقراء في العالم​*يا رب ، علمنا أن نقلع عن محبة ذواتنا .*​*علمنا ألا نكتفي بمحبة ذوينا أو الذين نحبهم.*​*يا رب ، هبنا نعمة لنفهم.*​*أن في كل لحظة من حياتنا .*​*من حياتنا السعيدة ، من حياتنا التي تحميها عنايتك .*​*في كل لحظة يوجد ملايين البشر.*​*وهم أخوتنا **…** وهم أبناؤك.*​*يموتون جوعاً **…** ولم يستحقوا الموت جوعاً.*​*ويموتون برداً **…** ولم يستحقوا الموت برداً **…*​*يا رب ارحم كل فقراء العالم.*​*يا رب ، لا تدعنا نسعد لوحدنا.*​*



*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أغسطس 2011)

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
يارب خيراتك  كثيرةانعم بخيراتك على اولادك 
اطعم الجميع يارب
اكسيهم 
فرح قلوبهم
ابعدعنهم الغلاء والوبا


----------



## صائدالقلوب (19 أغسطس 2011)

اميـــــــــــــــن


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> أأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
> يارب خيراتك كثيرةانعم بخيراتك على اولادك
> اطعم الجميع يارب
> اكسيهم
> ...


 اميييين
مرسي مونيكا لمروورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2011)

صائدالقلوب قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــن


 مرسي  لمروورك الجميل
​


----------



## angil sky (26 أغسطس 2011)

امين الرب يباركك
ويبارك محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2011)

صلاة لأجل الفقراء في العالم
*يا رب ، علمنا أن نقلع عن محبة ذواتنا .*
*علمنا ألا نكتفي بمحبة ذوينا أو الذين نحبهم.*
*يا رب ، هبنا نعمة لنفهم.*
*أن في كل لحظة من حياتنا .*
*من حياتنا السعيدة ، من حياتنا التي تحميها عنايتك .*
*في كل لحظة يوجد ملايين البشر.*
*وهم أخوتنا **…** وهم أبناؤك.*
*يموتون جوعاً **…** ولم يستحقوا الموت جوعاً.*
*ويموتون برداً **…** ولم يستحقوا الموت برداً **…*
*يا رب ارحم كل فقراء العالم.*
*يا رب ، لا تدعنا نسعد لوحدنا.*
*



*​ 

تسلم أيدك
فى منتهى الروعه
ربنا يباركك

المنتدى لم يمكننى من أعطاؤك تقييم​


----------



## DODY2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ارحمنـا يـا الله فهنـاك ملاييـن مـن البشـر يتألمـون مـن كثـرة مظالـم لا تُحـصى ,,, وثمـة ألـوف مـن البيـوت المحطمـة ,,, ومـا أكثـر الذيـن يعيشـون كأفعـى الكهـوف ,,, هـؤلاء غيـر الّذيـن يرتـدون ثيـاب الفقـر المبطنـة بأنفـاس المـوت


----------



## DODY2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

نبكي علي من جرحونا ولا نبكي علي من تحمل الجراح من اجلنا
نبكي علي من طعنونا ولا نبكي علي من تحمل الطعن من اجلنا
نبكي علي من اسقونا المر ولا نبكي علي من شربه من اجلنـــا


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> ​
> ​
> صلاة لأجل الفقراء في العالم
> *يا رب ، علمنا أن نقلع عن محبة ذواتنا .*
> ...



مرسي كتير اخي النهيسي
مروورك هو اجمل تقييم​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> ارحمنـا يـا الله فهنـاك ملاييـن مـن البشـر يتألمـون مـن كثـرة مظالـم لا تُحـصى ,,, وثمـة ألـوف مـن البيـوت المحطمـة ,,, ومـا أكثـر الذيـن يعيشـون كأفعـى الكهـوف ,,, هـؤلاء غيـر الّذيـن يرتـدون ثيـاب الفقـر المبطنـة بأنفـاس المـوت


 امييين
شكرا اخي غلى المرور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

